# **   هتتحبس فى غرفة تعرف تطلع يا ذكى   **



## elamer1000 (2 مايو 2010)

*هل انت انسان عادي ام عبقري ام خارق الذكاء؟!*
* انهي اللعبة التي لم يتمكن من انهائها*
* .. سوى 4000 شخص في العالم*
* لعبة ممتعه تقيس مدى ذكائك وقدرتك على الإستكشاف والإستنتاج ,,*
*
















*
* أنت في غرفة مقفلة بإحكام*
* وعليك أن تجد 13 عنصر موجود بالغرفة حتى تستطيع الخروج من الغرفة*

* إن وجدت من 0-6 عناصر ,, فنسبة ذكائك بكل أسف منخفضة جدا جدا*

* و إن وجدت من 6-8 عناصر ,, نسبة ذكائك منخفضة بعض الشيء*

* أما إن وجدت من 9-10 عناصر ,, نسبة ذكاء إنسان طبيعي*

* و إن وجدت 11-12 عنصر ,, أنت تتمتع بنسبة ذكاء عالية و فوق المعدل الطبيعي*
* و إن تمكنت من إيجاد كل الأشياء ,, فستكون أحد الـ 4000 شخص اللذين تمكنوا من إيجادها*
* و الخروج من الغرفة بنجاح*

* اضغط على الرابط*


 http://flash.abunawaf.com/2005/09/room.swf

 وانا من اول مرة بالليل جبت 12

 و فى الصبح الحمد لله 

 حلتها

 وطلعت

 واتمنى انتم كمان تحصلونى​


----------



## zezza (2 مايو 2010)

لذيذة اللعبة دى 
طلعت 8 عناصر بس مش عارفة اعمل ايه 
هكملها و اقولك على النتيجة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 مايو 2010)

12 عنصر فقط 

مش لاقي ال 13 خااااااااااااالص

المنظر اللي ورا الستارة اكيد فية سر بس انا مش فاهمو

عموما وراها والزمن طويل

.. شكرا يا امير عاللعبة الجميلة .


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (2 مايو 2010)

وصلت بس رقم الخزنة مش عارفة اوصله


----------



## zezza (2 مايو 2010)

:act31: جبت عشرة بس 
طلعت مش ذكية :36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## zezza (2 مايو 2010)

30: عرفت 12 
هو الراجل اللى بيرقص ده عايز ايه انا مش فاهمة !!!!!!!
حلها بقى انا جبت اخرى :giveup:


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2010)

12

زي ما قالك

مش باين غيرهم


----------



## elamer1000 (2 مايو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> 12 عنصر فقط
> 
> مش لاقي ال 13 خااااااااااااالص
> 
> ...



شاطر


ركز شوية وهتلاقى العلامة


----------



## Alexander.t (3 مايو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (3 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جدااا

الرب يباركك*


----------



## elamer1000 (3 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


>




شطووووووووووووووووووووووور

بررررررررررررررررررررافو عليك

بس غششت الباقين شوية فى الاخر

كنت حطيت اخر صورة بس

ايوه كده و عقبال الكل لما يطلع من الغرفة

:big29::big29::999::yahoo::new4::99::ura1::t39::mus13::999::ab8::748pf::16_14_37:


----------



## Moony34 (3 مايو 2010)

خرجت بعد معاناة شديدة...
شكرا للعبة الرائعة
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## *koki* (3 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssss


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 مايو 2010)

*دى لعبه غرف مغلقه 
انا محترفه فيها 
تم الخروج بس دى سهله خالث
عاوزين حاجه شديده  


هديكم هنت
فى السرير فى حاجه قداااام وحاجه ورا لازم تنتبهولها 
وعشان تعرفوا تحلوا اللغز هتلاقوا ورقه مكتوب عليها لينك اللينك دة مهم هتجيبوه من النت وتعرفوا الحدث الا هام الا حصل وتريخه ايه 

وياريت تحركوات الستارة كتير هتنزل منها حاجه هههههههههه

يلا اى مساعده انا تحت امركم 
بس تمام كدة ​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 مايو 2010)

*كيوبيد و كيريا الاشرار كشفوا اللغز
هي سهلة بس محتاجة تعرف تستخدم الحاجات اللي هتلاقيها
شكرا علي اللعبة منتظرين الاصعب*


----------



## zezza (3 مايو 2010)

هتجنن يا خواااااااااتى :11azy::11azy:
:heat:انتوا جبتوا المفك ده منين 
مش ناقصلى حاجة غير انى اجيب العنصر 13


----------



## Alexander.t (3 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> 30: عرفت 12
> هو الراجل اللى بيرقص ده عايز ايه انا مش فاهمة !!!!!!!
> حلها بقى انا جبت اخرى :giveup:




بتظهر نجمه جمب الراجل اللى بيرقص تعالى عليها بالماوس ومتدوسيش عليها الا لما الشاشه الصفره تختفى ويظهر تانى الحيطه الحمرا تانى وبعدها هيظهرلك الخزنه هتدخلى رقم فيها 1994

وتفتحى الخزنه هتلاقى مفك تفتحى بيه الباب 30:


----------



## zezza (3 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> بتظهر نجمه جمب الراجل اللى بيرقص تعالى عليها بالماوس ومتدوسيش عليها الا لما الشاشه الصفره تختفى ويظهر تانى الحيطه الحمرا تانى وبعدها هيظهرلك الخزنه هتدخلى رقم فيها 1994
> 
> وتفتحى الخزنه هتلاقى مفك تفتحى بيه الباب 30:



دى جد منين دى !!!!!
الموقع اللى فاتحته كان فيه 1993 و 1995 و 1956 بس 

على العموم شكرا يا بشمهندس 
نخدمك فى الافراح ان شاءالله :hlp:


----------



## Alexander.t (3 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> دى جد منين دى !!!!!
> الموقع اللى فاتحته كان فيه 1993 و 1995 و 1956 بس
> 
> على العموم شكرا يا بشمهندس
> نخدمك فى الافراح ان شاءالله :hlp:



اى خدعه :fun_lol:


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (3 مايو 2010)

لعبه  حلووووووو خالص
مرسي ليك

11 عنصر فقط ومش عافه اجمع الا باقى

وانا محبوسه فى الغرفه


----------



## elamer1000 (3 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدااا
> 
> الرب يباركك*




شكرا ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 مايو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> لعبه  حلووووووو خالص
> مرسي ليك
> 
> 11 عنصر فقط ومش عافه اجمع الا باقى
> ...





*واقفه عند فين وانا اساعدك*


----------



## elamer1000 (4 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *كيوبيد و كيريا الاشرار كشفوا اللغز
> هي سهلة بس محتاجة تعرف تستخدم الحاجات اللي هتلاقيها
> شكرا علي اللعبة منتظرين الاصعب*




انا صغير وجديد هنا

اتصرف معاهم انا موكلك

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## elamer1000 (4 مايو 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *واقفه عند فين وانا اساعدك*



اوكى يا حلالة العقد

خليهم يبقوا شطار سيبهم محبوسين

فين المحامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## elamer1000 (4 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بتظهر نجمه جمب الراجل اللى بيرقص تعالى عليها بالماوس ومتدوسيش عليها الا لما الشاشه الصفره تختفى ويظهر تانى الحيطه الحمرا تانى وبعدها هيظهرلك الخزنه هتدخلى رقم فيها 1994
> 
> وتفتحى الخزنه هتلاقى مفك تفتحى بيه الباب 30:




نقول ايه ربنا كبير

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## elamer1000 (4 مايو 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *دى لعبه غرف مغلقه
> انا محترفه فيها
> تم الخروج بس دى سهله خالث
> عاوزين حاجه شديده
> ...




مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه

بررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررافو

اقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول اييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


ربنا يباركك


+++


----------



## elamer1000 (4 مايو 2010)

moony34 قال:


> خرجت بعد معاناة شديدة...
> شكرا للعبة الرائعة
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك





الحمد لله

هنوزع شربات بمناسبة خروجك

هههههههههههههه


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 مايو 2010)

9 عناصر 

ابقي اكمل في اي وقت 

شكرا يا قمير (هيروووو)


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*عملت كل حاجة بس مش عارف اوصل للخزنة اللى بتقولوا علهيها دى


والراجل اللى بيرقص ده بيشاورع على نجمة وبعدين*​


:heat: :smil8:


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا خلاص عرفتها اخيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  
بس الصراحة غشيت من كيوبيد

بس مش مشكلة المجهود كله ينسبلى انا طبعا هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*بس بعد ايه​*


:heat: :smil8: :t26: :act31: :act23: :t32: :a82: :941hf: :sha: :019F3B~14:​


----------



## Moony34 (4 مايو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> الحمد لله
> 
> هنوزع شربات بمناسبة خروجك
> 
> هههههههههههههه





بص بقى يا باشا عندك بعد كده الغرفة الخضراء والغرفة البيضاء شد حيلك معاهم


----------



## *koki* (4 مايو 2010)

shokrannnnnnn


----------



## elamer1000 (4 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> 9 عناصر
> 
> ابقي اكمل في اي وقت
> 
> شكرا يا قمير (هيروووو)




لسه دى الناس كتبتلك الحل يا غالى

اطلع بسرعة علشان احبسك تانى بسرعة


ههههههههههههه


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> shokrannnnnnn


you are welcome

+++


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> وصلت بس رقم الخزنة مش عارفة اوصله




*رقم الخزنة 1994
*​


----------



## *koki* (8 مايو 2010)

انا طلعت  الحمد لله


----------



## elamer1000 (18 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> انا طلعت  الحمد لله




نشكر ربنا 

يلا روحى للغرفة التانية

لسة محدش طلع منها


هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 مايو 2010)

ميرسى  لعبة جميلة فعلا 
الحمد الله انا خرجت بالسلامة ههههه​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> ميرسى  لعبة جميلة فعلا
> الحمد الله انا خرجت بالسلامة ههههه​




*نشكر ربنا

حمدالله بالسلامة يلا على الغرفة الجديدة

** انت محبوس عندى النهاردة غرفة جديدة صعبة شويتين **
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (25 مايو 2010)

*يا جماعة اللى يخلص اللعبة دى يدخل على الجديدة *

*هنا*


* ** انت محبوس عندى النهاردة غرفة جديدة صعبة شويتين ***​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 أغسطس 2010)

انا عايزة اعرف الشريطة فين


----------



## نفرتاري (11 أغسطس 2010)

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه خرجت اخيرا
لعبة حلوة اوىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## govany shenoda (9 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
انا حلتها وخرجت من الحبس
لعبه لذيذه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمدلله انا ما عرفتش العبها اصلا
ههههههههه
على العموم شكراااااااا لتعبك​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> انا حلتها وخرجت من الحبس
> لعبه لذيذه



*هههههههههههههههههههههه

برافو عليكى

يلا

خلصى على الغرف الباقية

هنا

** هتتحبس فى غرفة تعرف تطلع يا ذكى ** ‏

وهنا

** انت محبوس عندى النهاردة غرفة جديدة صعبة شويتين ** ‏

وهنا

**   الغرفة الثالثة غرفة محكمة الغلق وبسيطة  **

+++* ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2011)

اهئ اهئ مش عارفه اجيب غير 11 ااااااه يا دماغى


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2011)

جيبت 12 :ura1::ura1:


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 مايو 2011)

خررررررررررررررررررررجت لللللللللللللللللللللللللللوى


----------



## noraa (8 يوليو 2011)

بعد الغش ناقصنى الصندوق الغريب لانى كل  ما بودس بيجبلى الحائط الحمراء والمفك وابق الحمد للة خلصت علشان انا  تعبت


----------

